# identify and require parts for Bolens



## Huggyd (Mar 29, 2016)

I have this old Artic 75 snowblower that was given to me. I have had it for about 2 years now and try to keep it in good working order. This year the friction disk gave out on me. I am having a hard time trying to identify the model, finding the right part, and if possible some type of manual. Any help would be appreciated.
The only thing I can make out on the tag was under Model 7503 and I'm not sure if that is even right.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Huggyd, here is a little info I found for your machine. Unfortunately, I could not find the friction disc using part number 1720 859 according to the parts list.

Bolens Artic 75 Parts Manual-
http://www.samsbolens.com/walkbehindsnowblowers.html

Owners and Parts Manuals (not free)-
http://www.greaterclevelandbeekeepers.org/outdoor-power-equipment/manual-models

Tecumseh Engine Service Manual-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

1720-859 is the disc. 844 is the "fork". :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

http://www.amazon.com/Silver-Streak-00300300-00170800-1720859/dp/B00D9TFBNU


or

http://www.amazon.com/Silver-Streak-00300300-00170800-1720859/dp/B00D9TFBNU


I think I just bought one of these for my Snapper at Oreilly ??


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes I did !! 11.89 with a 1 yr warranty.

List: Search for '704211' | O'Reilly Auto Parts


----------



## Huggyd (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for the help everyone. I was told a Bolens was a Ariens... there you go. 
I shall sit down when I get more time and go over posts.

again thanks


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, the Bolens Artic 75 line was contract made by Ariens. 

Here are pictures of the inside of the tractor half of my 1969-70 Ariens 6/24 - it is nearly identical to the inside of the tractor half of your model. My tractor model is #10960 and my bucket model is #10995. This should help you in the future tracking down Ariens parts...


----------



## Huggyd (Mar 29, 2016)

Ok thanks 

Any Idea what I'm in for? I am a hand guy and have all the tools, I think I'll need to do the job but have never changed these out before. Should I be setting aside the day to complete the task??


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Huggyd said:


> Thanks for the help everyone. I was told a Bolens was a Ariens... there you go.
> I shall sit down when I get more time and go over posts.
> 
> again thanks


The majority of Bolens snowblowers are *not* made by Ariens..most are MTD's. But this one does happen to be an Ariens! 

specifically an Ariens 10,000 series, made in the 1965 to 1974 time frame.

Scot


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

just a heads up if your going to be replacing the friction disk you might as well relace the axle bushings while your at it

these are for differental versions- 




these are for standard models without a differental


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Huggyd said:


> Ok thanks
> 
> Any Idea what I'm in for? I am a hand guy and have all the tools, I think I'll need to do the job but have never changed these out before. Should I be setting aside the day to complete the task??


Just to be on the safe side you should plan the whole day.


----------



## Huggyd (Mar 29, 2016)

43128 said:


> just a heads up if your going to be replacing the friction disk you might as well relace the axle bushings while your at it
> 
> these are for differental versions- Amazon.com : Flange Bushing ARIENS/05503000 : Lawn Mower Bushings : Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> ...



ok, good idea.... hmm what would I need just two sets of Flange Brg. outter and Inner. Going from these sheets that Grunt found (thanks)
part #96 #97 ?? 
Bolens Artic 75 Parts Manual-
walkbehindsnowblowers




Kiss4aFrog Thanks for the links I even sent O'Reilly Auto Parts an email to see if they could ship to Canada and no dice. 

The amazon rout didn't fan out:
Unavailable 

Currently unavailable. We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock.

right now I figure that its going to cost about $50 for the friction disc for about $20 part 
The sad thing is once I get the friction disc and keep doing general maintenance to it, it will still outlast anything you can buy today.


----------

